

Ask HN: What's the Airbnb equivalent for boats/yachts? - ispector


======
DevX101
According to the founder of Airbnb, the answer is Airbnb[1]. I think there's
room for a startup exclusively focused on boats however if you can really
target the community of boat owners. I would go to the local marina and talk
to the boat owners one by one if you're interested in starting one.

[http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-service-like-Airbnb-but-
for-...](http://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-service-like-Airbnb-but-for-boats)

